# Almond joy breakfast



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

2 scoops ion choc whey
1.5 cup coconut milk
1/4 cup ground raw almond( use food processor and grind your own as bulk is cheaper)
ice cubes 
And I like coconut so I use 1/4 cup coconut flakes 
I use a stick hand blender so it's only a cup and that to clean up. 
For more liquid almond milk can be substituted and coconut oil added.


----------



## striffe (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds tasty. Youve mentioned this "stick blender" before. Ive got to get me one of them.
Does it have a little disc on the end with a slit in it? Like the milkshake blenders they have in the ice cream stands?
I will have to look one up online. What brand do you have?


----------



## Nergy (Jan 5, 2013)

yummy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

Stick or immersion hand blenders are what cooks use to purée or mix stuff while in the pan. Watts range from 500-200.. Higher is best but cost more . Oster, kitchenaid, braun make decent models and make sure you get the one with stainless shank not plastic cause it lasts longer. They split in two for easy cleanup or dishwasher the shank half if you want.I got oster from Costco . I just get a big cup that allows blade end to go to the bottom add my protein and shite then jam and run it till it's blended.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

